# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hapen regjistrimet publike ne demonoid.com !

## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

Sapo vizitova faqen www.demonoid.com dhe vura re qe jane hapur regjistrimet publike.

Kush ka ndermend te krijoje nje llogari per te shkarkuar filmat, programet, muziken dhe librat me te fundit, me shpejtesi te larte pa viruse dhe pa kufizime, ashtu sic ta lejon vetem BitTorrent dhe demonoid, te nxitoje sepse sic e dini rregjistrimet rrine hapur vetem per pak ore.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Faleminderit per lajmin u regjistrova!

----------


## rm_renald

Vazhdojne ende te hapura regjistrimet ne demonoid.......

www.demonoid.com

----------


## fegi

a esht falas apo me p :Lulja3: ages

----------


## Gordon Freeman

falas bre....

----------


## rm_renald

Regjistrimi eshte komplet falas, eshte qarte ne teme: "regjistrimet publike".

Por me beso edhe nqs do te ishte ma pagese, parate do ia vlenin.

Shume persona thone qe ate qe mund ta gjesh ne demonoid e gjen edhe ne web-site warez apo ne torrent-site te tjere por ketu e gjen pa viruse dhe me shpejtesi te larte plus komentet e shkarkuesve te meparshem.

Gjithashtu, personave te regjistruar, mbas nje kohe te shkrter si perdorues i rregullt, iu jepet mundesia te gjenerojne "invitations code" per persona te tjere gjate kohes qe regjistrimet jane te mbyllura.

Gjithasht kini kujdes, mos blini ftesa me para! (Zor se mund te ndodhe ne Shqiperi por.,.,.)

Shkrakim te kendshem! (Mos harroni te upload-oni (Seed/Seeding) materialin per te tjeret!)

Respekte!

----------


## gertl

> Regjistrimi eshte komplet falas, eshte qarte ne teme: "regjistrimet publike".
> 
> Por me beso edhe nqs do te ishte ma pagese, parate do ia vlenin.
> 
> Shume persona thone qe ate qe mund ta gjesh ne demonoid e gjen edhe ne web-site warez apo ne torrent-site te tjere por ketu e gjen pa viruse dhe me shpejtesi te larte plus komentet e shkarkuesve te meparshem.
> 
> Gjithashtu, personave te regjistruar, mbas nje kohe te shkrter si perdorues i rregullt, iu jepet mundesia te gjenerojne "invitations code" per persona te tjere gjate kohes qe regjistrimet jane te mbyllura.
> 
> Gjithasht kini kujdes, mos blini ftesa me para! (Zor se mund te ndodhe ne Shqiperi por.,.,.)
> ...


Bac u kry.
Isha kurioz per me u regjistru te demonoid thjesht prej atyre cka degjojme se eshte me i miri dhe kurioziteti shtohej perderisa ishte me regjstrim. 
Por kisha nje pyetje. Nese une shkarkoj nje film duhet ta bej patjeter upload? Mesa di une keto shkarkohen ne nje folder share qe mund ta shofin edhe te tjeret, apo ketu funksionon ndryshe.
Gjithesesi na vafte mbare.
Tung

----------


## Anonomyous

edhe une u regjistrova mirpo nuk shkarkova akoma ndonje torrent do ta provoj, deri tash kame perdorur thepiratebay.org , mirpo kishte raste qe nuk kam mundur te gjej ndonje film apo serial dhe e kam gjetur ne mininova ose isohunt,ka ndodhe qe kto te tjerat kane pasur me shume "seeders", cka mendoni per thepiratebay.org e perdorni apo ka ndonje torrent site me te mire se kto qe i permenda ??

----------


## pendex

Avavava shume mire FLM per inforamcionin rm_renald.Edhe une u regjistrova.

----------


## autotune

ne lidhje tjeter http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=110608

----------


## rm_renald

Pershendetje!
__________________________________________________  _______________________

Per Anonomyous: 

Si perdorues i rregullt i torrent-eve, thepiratebay ka mjaft informacion te vlefshem madje edhe nga ata qe cenojne kompanite e medha me ceshtjet e te drejtes se autorit (ma merr mendja se i ke lexuar letrat e ankesave te kompanive dhe pergjigjet bombastike te stafit te TPB). E vetmja e mete e TPB eshte menyra acaruese e kerkimit dhe klasifikimit te torrent-eve. Mininova e ka shume me te mire dhe demonoid-i te perkryer. Problemi i mininoves eshte se eshte hedhur ne gjyq per ceshtje Copyright-i dhe ka filluar te fshije shume torrent-e. Sa per isohunt-in nuk mund te te them gje sepse nuk e kam perdorour shume, por kur po beja nje kerkim per nje film (Drag me to hell), me dolen nja dhjete faqet e para me metriale xxx e budallalleqe te tilla.

Sa per web-site te tjera me te mira ka plot, mos harro web-sitet warez, vetem ki kujdes nga viruset.

__________________________________________________  _______________________

Per: gertl

Upload-imi nuk eshte i detyrueshem, por nqs ti nuk uploadon (Seed), torrenti vdes. Per mendimin tim bota e BitTorrent-it do te arrije te mbijetoje vetem ne saje te Seedersave. 

Sa mire eshte kur ti e merr filmin me shpejtesi 256 kb/s dhe mbasi mbaron shkarkimi i jep nje STOP, pa menduar se ka edhe individe te tjere qe e duan filimin, kengen apo librin. Nese te ngarkosh (seed) per te tjeret nuk te prish pune ne kryerjen e veprimtarise rutine ne internet atehere ngarko.

Zakonisht keshillohet te ngarkosh aq sa raporti Ngarkim/Shkarkim te shkoje 1:1, por nqs eshte e mundur eshe me teper.

Sa per ate "shared folder" te cilit i je referuar nuk e di per cfare e ke fjalen, por ti e shkarkon informacionin ne nje folder qe e ke paracaktuar vete ose ta ka caktuar nje "BitTorrent Client" dhe individet e tjere (Peers) lidhen me PC tende nepermjet nje protokolli te quajtur P2P (Peer to Peer) qe me detaje nuk e di si funksionon por eksperet e forumit mund te ta sqarojne me mire ose mund te kerkosh ne Google.

__________________________________________________  _______________________

Edhe se fundmi, se u zgjata shume  :buzeqeshje:  , me cpashe tani, regjistrimet vazhdojne akoma te hapura. Perfitoni te regjistroheni, sepse klima qe na pret (me mbylljen e Mininoves qe pritet ne korrik, (shpresojme te mos e mbyllin)) nuk do te jete e lehte per shkarkuesit.

www.demonoid.com

__________________________________________________  _____________________

Faleminderit!

----------


## cool_shqype

te falem nderit per infon......

----------


## gertl

> Pershendetje!
> __________________________________________________  _______________________
> 
> Per Anonomyous: 
> 
> Si perdorues i rregullt i torrent-eve, thepiratebay ka mjaft informacion te vlefshem madje edhe nga ata qe cenojne kompanite e medha me ceshtjet e te drejtes se autorit (ma merr mendja se i ke lexuar letrat e ankesave te kompanive dhe pergjigjet bombastike te stafit te TPB). E vetmja e mete e TPB eshte menyra acaruese e kerkimit dhe klasifikimit te torrent-eve. Mininova e ka shume me te mire dhe demonoid-i te perkryer. Problemi i mininoves eshte se eshte hedhur ne gjyq per ceshtje Copyright-i dhe ka filluar te fshije shume torrent-e. Sa per isohunt-in nuk mund te te them gje sepse nuk e kam perdorour shume, por kur po beja nje kerkim per nje film (Drag me to hell), me dolen nja dhjete faqet e para me metriale xxx e budallalleqe te tilla.
> 
> Sa per web-site te tjera me te mira ka plot, mos harro web-sitet warez, vetem ki kujdes nga viruset.
> 
> ...


Shiko une kam pasur idene e gabuar qe ne momentin qe une e downloadoj nje file ai behet save ne nje folder i cili eshte automatikisht share prandaj edhe pyeta.
Nuk eshte se kam ndonje njohuri te vecante per menyren si funksionojne torrentsat. 
Rrofsh per sqarimin
Respekte

----------


## rm_renald

> Shiko une kam pasur idene e gabuar qe ne momentin qe une e downloadoj nje file ai behet save ne nje folder i cili eshte automatikisht share prandaj edhe pyeta.
> Nuk eshte se kam ndonje njohuri te vecante per menyren si funksionojne torrentsat. 
> Rrofsh per sqarimin
> Respekte


Me ke keqkuptuar. Une nuk te fajesova ty apo te talla apo ku ta di une se cfare per faktin qe ti kishe nje ide te gabuar se si funksiononte protokolli P2P, sepse as une e njoh me detaje. 

Thjesht te bera te ditur se nuk e kuptova ate pjesen me "Shared Folder".

Gjithsesi me behet qejfi qe te kam ndihmuar apo sqaruar sadopak.  

__________________________________________________  _______________________________

Gjithashtu dua t'ju bej te ditur se rregjistrimet jane mbyllur serish. Personat qe nuk munden te rregjistroheshin te perpiqen te gjejne ndonje "Invitation Code" nga forumistat qe u regjistruan dhe qe kane te drejte te gjenerojne "Invitation Codes".

__________________________________________________  _______________________________

Respekte!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kush mund te me japi nje invitation code, se u bera shum kurioz nga fjalet e mira qe po thoni per kte faqe.

----------


## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

P@R4nOi@C_LorD, sapo te cova nje invitation code me mesazh privat.

Respekte!

----------


## Anonomyous

> Pershendetje!
> 
> P@R4nOi@C_LorD, sapo te cova nje invitation code me mesazh privat.
> 
> Respekte!


hmm deri sa e gjeta ne demonoid.com se ku eshte invitation c0de e pashe qe ja dergove sidoqofte edhe une mund te ju dergoj ftesa per tu regjistraur nese doni te tjeret.
rm_renald faliminderit per info rreth torrent siteve tash do ta perdore edhe demonoid dhe disa pyetje

1)Sa eshte limiti i ftesave qe mund te dergoj une ?
2)Sa duhet te beje seed psh 100Mb/100Mb   dw/up,nese nuk be seed me blockohet acc apo ndonje gje tjeter apo,une zakonisht dw/ up 1/1  ?
3)Sa jane te sigurte 100% jane pa viruse materialin qe e shkarkoje ne demonoid.com, pasi ne TPB e te tjera crack-at jane shume te infektuara me trojan ..flm paraprakisht !!

----------


## outlaw_boy

Po me derguat ndonje invitation do ju a dija shume per nder

----------


## Anonomyous

outlaw_boy ta dergova ne PM invitation !!

----------


## outlaw_boy

> outlaw_boy ta dergova ne PM invitation !!


Anonymous po me ke derguar vetem link, por duhet dhe nje kod per t'u regjistruar 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

